# 1st oil change soon



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

all these #'s..502.00 blah blah blah...what oil should i use? on my b5 passat i used mobil 1 synthetic 5w20....what do i use on my B6 PASSAT?


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 1st oil change soon (08 passat turbo)*

Any one of these:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf
You'll probably find Mobil 0w-40 easiest.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 1st oil change soon (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_all these #'s..502.00 blah blah blah...what oil should i use? on my b5 passat i used mobil 1 synthetic 5w20....what do i use on my B6 PASSAT?









Well, if you want to ignore the 502.00 and 503.01 oil specifications and instead run Mobil 1 5W-20, you can kiss your warranty goodbye.
It really is that simple, use 502.00 oil (Castrol Syntec 5W-40 or 0W-30, or Mobil 1 0W-40) and keep your warranty intact.


----------



## poyg06 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 1st oil change soon (shipo)*

I agree! 5w20 is to thin for VW, which run at higher temperature than most cars to pass emisions, but you should use a thicker oil like Mobile 1 0-40 and a Mann or mahle filter, I goot think cheap at ecstuning.com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steelerfan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: 1st oil change soon (poyg06)*

I have purchased filters under the brand name of Mann, K&N, and Fram. They were all stamped "Made in Germany" and looked exactly the same. Don't think any manufacturers are independently making filters for the B6 yet, just rebranding Mann filters. I did see that Mobil 1 is now making a filter for the 2.0 but haven't seen it for sale anywhere.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 1st oil change soon (steelerfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelerfan* »_I have purchased filters under the brand name of Mann, K&N, and Fram. They were all stamped "Made in Germany" and looked exactly the same. Don't think any manufacturers are independently making filters for the B6 yet, just rebranding Mann filters. 

I agree. I wound up with a Fram for my 2.0T one day after inspecting it in store and realizing it looked and felt just like the Mann I had used prior, and it was also stamped with Made in Germany.


----------

